

3D Traceroute - jr62
http://www.d3tr.de/

======
_shane
That looks nice, but in my experience it's not likely that you'll have access
to a GUI when you're in need of running traceroutes.

I've recently switched to mtr

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MTR_%28software%29>

------
imjustatechguy
Sort of neat, but doesn't look very useful.

I have to admit, I was expecting a 3D globe view that displayed geographically
the intermediate nodes and end point.

It would have also been cool if it showed when it hopped onto the major
trunks.

------
wccrawford
When I first used Traceroute, I knew exactly what I was looking at and what it
meant.

This... I don't have any idea what the data actually means.

~~~
bxr
At a glance it was easy for me, without even seeing the labels, to understand
X was hops, Y was RTT and Z was the attempt number.

~~~
rix0r
But every hop is also a new attempt... and any variance for a hop could also
be encoded using error bars.

~~~
bxr
I didn't say it was a good visualization, just that its not hard to understand
what they're trying to convey.

